# How long till ssri helped ?



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

For anyone who takes an ssri to try to get rid of dp/dr with success, how long did it take to get better after starting it?! I'm on Wellbutrin, paxil and abilify


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

The paxil began to assert itself between 2-3 weeks in my case. The 1st week things actually got much worse. I persevered. The effects of seroquel were more immediate. I now take and recommend Lexapro which has the minimum side effects of any SSRI I have taken.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

ssri helped me slowly get more stable and less depressed on a daily basis, but it has been a very slow and steady progress. I felt a difference within the first few days. The doctor told me it could take up to 5-6 weeks tho.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I was 3 months...


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

They say ssri's can take up to 5-6 weeks to start working. I recently read a theory for the delayed ssri effects. It said that depression might not be as closely related to seratonin as we thought, but the reason behind ssri's effectiveness is that they premote neurogenisis, the birth of new neurons in the brain.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I would give meds like SSRIs 8 weeks max....after that drop them if you get no positive results...

Atypicals are different....Ive found they seem to act quicker (2 weeks average) This is my own experience and also that of others I know...

Again "Everybody is different"


----------



## London (Dec 23, 2016)

this really helped me; Its a diary of someone on sertraline.

I want to start an ssri soon to see if they help.

One of my major symptoms is the world seeming 2d and the person who wrote the diary writes almost as if she experiences exactly what I do. (dulled colours / dp feels like my eyes have perspex in front of the)


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

eddy1886 said:


> I would give meds like SSRIs 8 weeks max....after that drop them if you get no positive results...
> 
> Atypicals are different....Ive found they seem to act quicker (2 weeks average) This is my own experience and also that of others I know...
> 
> Again "Everybody is different"


Did you try any other atypical before finding one that helped?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

mrt said:


> Did you try any other atypical before finding one that helped?


Dolmatil worked first go....Have never been on any others except Zyprexa to see if it would help me sleep....It absolutley knocked ten different colours of crap out of me after about 4 days so I stopped it....Made a mental note to myself then "Never take 2 Atypicals at the same time again LOL"


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

See I think this depends on the body, what Eddy just described about Zyprexa is not how i experienced it at all. I was given free rain over it once and took 60mg and felt nothing (think max dose is 20 or 30) and Seroquel i've been on 800mg recently (Max dose) while on Lithium and both would not make me sleep or any amount in-between, which shows me and Eddy respond very different to tablets.

Okay I am bipolar so I will have a big tolerance to 'downers' but it was an 'upper' that made me change my mind.

Sertraline i felt in 2 days, however Mirtazapine did nothing for at least 3 months... I was ready to quit Mirtazapine after 2 months but my doctor said sure it's not doing anything (apart from negative) keep going, you'll never know. Month 3 was like it all came out at once, very positive (mentioned this a lot but, got an inner monologue and rush of emotions back). (No longer on Mirtazapine, if only)

So the 6-8 weeks rule is not hard and fast, my result turned out to be 12 weeks.


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

I've been on lexapro 20mg for 7 weeks and .75mg of risperdal for 5 weeks so i am hoping that these could still work for me , otherwise it's back to the drawing board


----------

